# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Photography >  Boas, Balls, and a Hognose on Black

## reptileexperts

so I've done a lot of work with my collection on white, tonight I fooled around with snakes on black getting ready for macro work in Ecuador coming up in less than 5 weeks (10 days shooting photography in the amazon, can not get any better!) Without further day . . . 


Sunglow BCI 


Kahl Motley Albino BCI 


Snow BCI 


Albino Western Hognose


Champagne 66% het Mimosa


Pied Ball (50% white)

Canon 5D MK II, 580ex II flash with Wimberley Macro Arm attached as well as a Stofen Softbox on the flash. Canon Macro 100mm f2.8 lens. Same exposure was used on all images as following: 

ISO 400, F18, Exp 1/200 Flash Full Power ETTL

Cheers

----------

_Anya_ (10-20-2013)

----------


## Daybreaker

I like em  :Good Job:  I quite like that pied too

----------

_reptileexperts_ (04-14-2013)

----------


## carlson

Looks good! I just got my first DSLR an it's so much different from the black an white I did with my old SLR I'm scared to take it off auto lol

----------

_reptileexperts_ (04-14-2013)

----------


## Andybill

They look great! Albinos always pop on black!

----------

_reptileexperts_ (04-14-2013)

----------


## Sama

Very nice pics

----------

_reptileexperts_ (04-14-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Nice pics.albino pic rocks! Het mimosa? Never heard of that..

Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2

----------


## reptileexperts

Mimosa is champagne orange ghost. It is champagne probable het orange ghost 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## reptileexperts

Pulled the Genetic Stripe het Purple Reticulated Python girl out today for some brief photos. My Goldenchild just went into blue, so I should have some updated shots of him as well coming soon with some fresh paint!

----------


## NYHC4LIFE8899

Pied is nice

----------


## reptileexperts

Thanks, yeah he's just gotten better now that he's about matured, putting together a python update soon with the retics and balls and hognose. The albino giirl is insane now around 350 grams on any day :-)

----------

